# Nad T477



## chappellb (Mar 7, 2010)

I recently purchased the above component. I have had some problems with the remote. It worked fine, then suddenly I cannot access the unit. I have tried all the suggestions given in the manual from NAD to no avail.

I can access the front panel, but I still cannot fully set up the av. I also tired to unplug and wait 5 minutes trick, I also tried to reset the remote which would not reset. I don't know what the problems is. I suspect I gave a wrong command somewhere, but I can't fix what I can't access.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

It almost sounds like the remote was put into a control mode for another piece of equipment.

A couple of quick trouble-shooting items: 
First change the batteries in the remote (or check that they are putting out 1.5V each).

If you have a digital camera, camcorder, or cell phone with camera -- point the remote at them and see if you can pick up the IR emitter. It will usually look like a dull red or gray dot. I have a Sony with night-shot mode and it picks up remotes really well. This is just in case you have good batteries, but for some other reason the remote died.

Next, I would check and see if the remote can be programmed for other gear and if you accidentally switched it into that mode. Some remotes have a programming mode too for installers to get direct access to features. Unlikely that you could accidentally do this, but if a button was pressed and held for too long, that may have caused it.

Last, I would call NAD and ask for support. They are a reputable company and if this is something simple, they can probably fix it over the phone.

Good luck, and welcome to the Shack!


----------

